# Prescription medicine in India



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can suggest the best way to contact a clinic or hospital in Indiaa to ask if they have a certain medication. I am living in Thailand and they don't have Methazolamide, a medication I take for glaucoma. I have been getting it from Canada but they are out of supply. The cost in the US is $700/mo. I'm running out and getting desperate, as my in.y alternative is surgery, which I don't want. I plan to travel to a large city, see a doctor and get a supply of the medicine. I've sent emails but have no responses. Can anyone suggest a place or way to telephone to get this information? Thank you.


----------

